# Scraper for Toro



## dinkyguitar (Aug 9, 2019)

Hi,

My part number for a scraper is 100-3555-01.

This one looks like it will fit 119-7601-01 and costs $40 cheaper :surprise:

Anyone know if this one will fit?

dinky


----------

